# corid question-please read



## melco (May 7, 2006)

I have an 8 week old wether that I believe has Cocci. I went to the feed co-op and they gave me Corid 20% Soluble Powder it also reads for aid in treatment and prevention of bovine coccidiosis.... so I am lost. It is a powder for cows. Is this ok? If so can you please help me figure the right amount for dosing an 8 week old dont have a proper weight but most likely around 20-30 lbs. I can try and get more exact if needed. thanks.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's all for cows. Almost nothing is labeled for goats.

I can't do math. Hopefully someone can help with that.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Alice, Well that makes me feel a bit better. I cant do math either. HAHA I am assuming I figure down from the amount stated for cows. Hmmm, I may give it a try and see what I come up with while I wait and see if I am close. I searched the forum about an hour ago and found a link to a chart and forgot to save it. Ugghhhh, I had searched thru many posts.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

I didn't know that they had powder. I use the liquid Co-Rid from TractorSupply; 6.25cc per 25 lbs for 5 days repeat every 20 days until grown or eating sufficient medicated feed. This is a prevention.

this is from my goat-notes:
NOTE: Hoegger says NO Co-Rid to goats&#8230; 

For Treatment:1 cc per 10 pounds for 5 days, use banamine to stop spastic intestine.


wishing you the best with the little one. Paul

ETA: Coccidia
Remember, Sulmet/Albon is a coccidia-cide (kills the suckers dead). This is for treatment.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I've seen that on Hoegger's website. Not sure what planet they are on with that. <confused>

As no one has answered, I looked up the Corid powder. Mixed at label strength, it is twice as strong as the liquid formulation, give or take a couple of tenths.

So.... using half the amount you'd use with the liquid form, just over 3 cc per 25 pounds. 

Somebody check my logic AND my math, please.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I wouldn't use the corid - I'd use dimethox or sulmet - southern states has both.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I've used liquid Corid with no problems. The OP already purchased the powder, I think.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

"CoRid is no longer recommended by many professionals because (a) some strains of coccidia have become resistant to it, and (b) CoRid is a thiamine (Vitamin B 1) inhibitor. The importance of thiamine in keeping goats healthy is difficult to overstate."
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/coccidiosis06.html
and
"NOTEo NOT, DO NOT use Corid, even though it says that it is used for cocci
CoRid is a thiamine (Vitamin B 1) inhibitor. Thiamine in the goat's system is essential for keeping the goat in good health, using Corid will undo anything you are attempting to do in getting your goat healthy!"
http://goat-link.com/content/view/145/155/

Those are just a few of the links and what they say - Just wanted the OP to see there might be better options for treatment.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Corid works just fine as a prevention tool. However you really can't give it at high enough doses for long enough to effectively treat cocci in most areas.

For prevention we use Corid. The one time we had to treat, we used Dimethox 40% injectable.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. Since I had no response at the time of my post. Saturday afternoons are not good times to need help  Everyone was problably outside like we were. HAHA I did find a site, http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/goatmedications.html, that had the amount to use for Corid. I used 1oz powder to 5 oz liquid and then gave 36cc since they said 20-40cc 2x a day. I have given one dose yesterday afternoon amd plan on dosing today. Please feel free to correct my math and anything else as needed since I am new to this. I had nothing else available to me other than Corid. I realized yesterday I am non prepared well enough for theses guys and plan on putting together a first aid kit this week. We are new to goats and love them truly, came into them quickly and unprepared.
Please dont flame me to bad. 
I see you guys are telling me to use Thaimine. I can hopefully get some tomorrow, being it is now Sunday.  WIll that be soon enough and can you tell me the correct dosage for that.
One more thing, should I stick with the Corid since I have started for treatment or is it ok to switch midway, which would be tomorrow. Also, my little guy acts as if nothing is wrong. Still with the diarrhea,but seems fine otherwise.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you look into more professional sources, you'll find that Corid inhibits the thiamine metabolism in the COCCIDIA organisms, not the goat. 

Stick with the Corid if it works. The main problem is that in SOME areas, the coccidia have become immune to it.


----------



## melco (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Alice for the encouraging words. For a newbie sometimes reading here can make ones stomach churn, always wondering if your doing it right or if you are going to kill the animal. 

I will look into getting the Thiamine going asap and continue the Corid. If Hershey, my kid gets worse instead of better the vet will be called. I dont know about my area persae but we have never nor has this land had goats on it...so maybe were good with the corid. BUT, rest assured I will get the appropriate meds on hand for this. I will admit it is better to have knowledge before buying but I wouldnt change it for the world. We LOVE our goaties!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I'm digging for facts, so this post will be updated as I find things. The basic theme that I'm finding is that Corid works in the intestines to inhibit growth of coccidia. AT NORMAL DOSING, not enough is absorbed by the goat to affect Thiamine metabolism in the goat.

http://www.corid.com/corid_products.html
(Yes, I know this is the manufacturer' webste. I had to start some where.)
How CORID works
Structurally, CORID mimics thiamin (Vitamin B1) which is required by coccidia for normal growth and reproduction. When coccidia ingest CORID, they experience thiamin deficiency and starve from malnutrition. CORID has been experimentally administered at many times the recommended dosage and duration with no signs of toxicity.

When CORID works
CORID stops coccidia at a critical stage in the host animal's small intestine to prevent more damaging coccidiosis in the large intestine. By acting on the young asexual stages of the coccidia life cycle, CORID allows exposure to first-generation schizonts, so the host animal can develop natural immunity to coccidia. This makes CORID effective as a preventive therapy.

Me again:
When reading on alpaca and elephant health care websites, I'm finding some discussion of giving B complex or thiamine injections while treating with Corid, *but* this apparently defeats the chemical process necessary to reduce coccidia in the gut, as it provide excess thiamine to the parasites, and they aren't affected by the Corid.

I looked at the Tennessee Meat Goats website, and their recommendation of using Corid in the drinking water is absolutely the OPPOSITE of the general understanding of how to use this product. If used that way, you have NO way of determining which goats consumed adequate dosing and which turned up their noses at the weird water. That method of administration is NOT recommended by any of the goat websites that I trust.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

What Alice said.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

My thinking is why would you use Corid when you know it is a thiamine inhibitor when you can use Sulmet or Dimethox that work better and are not? 
Since you already have the Corid started, I'd go on with it - but I'd not use it again.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Corid does not inhibit thiamibe in the goat. It inhibits thiamine for coccidia.

The logic in using Corid for PREVENTION is it only kills one life stage of coccidia, leaving behind immature stafes of coccidia behind, enabling the goat to build a natural resistence to the coccidia. 

Sulfadimethoxine is for TREATMENT of coccida....when you have symptoms that levels have already got out of control. These wipe out every life stage of the coccidia, leaving nothing behind of dosed correctly.

If I need to treat, I use the Sulfa.....for my doeling born here, I've used Corid starting at 3 weeks old & have fecaled twice & her coccidia levels are very low & she's a growthy kid.

All goats carry some levels of coccidia.......It's only a problem when allowed to get out of control in kids.....or in adults who were not on prevention as a kid who now have intestinal scaring as a result of coccidia overload...

If your seeing symptoms of coccidia, I would TREAT with Sulfadimethoxine (Albon/Di-Methox) I use the 12.5% liquid sold under the brand name VetOne (40% injectable wasn't available in my area)...dosage is 3.2cc per 5lbs, given once a day for 5 days... I round up my dosage to 3.5cc per 5lbs and according to fecals 2 days after a 5 day round, I got a total coccidia wipe out on this dosage.

In 21 days, I would switch to the Corid to prevent issues in the future.....


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

> Corid does not inhibit thiamibe in the goat. It inhibits thiamine for coccidia.


Can I have link to that info that explains it doesn't actually inhibit thiamine in the goat, too? I had never heard that - I can't use it in my area since there is a resistence, but I'd like to have a link about it actually not inhibiting it in goats. . .All I'd ever found lately were links that it did inhibit, so if that isn't the case, that would be good to confirm.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The reason I didn't post the link to the thiamine use defeating the Corid was that it was on either the alpaca or the elephant website, on a discussion board, in the middle of a conversation about coccidia.


----------

